# Sag Sebulata Flowers



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Here are some shots of some flowers that are popping up. Im still learning how to use the lens


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the first where the bubble is raising from the bud.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Trena Photography with aquarium's is very hard for me. Im still learning how to use the camera.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Sag Subulata Flowers*

Looks like a little Q tip!


----------

